
What Makes Deveo Different from GitHub, GitLab, or Bitbucket - kontulai
http://blog.deveo.com/what-makes-deveo-different-from-github-gitlab-and-bitbucket/
======
dmitry-k
Nice post on the SaaS offerings! That, however, is not an option for
enterprises where source code is that critical, it should "never leave the
perimeter".

Those firms need a behind-the-firewall kind of security, under a common
software platform, preferably open source (like rhodecode.com).

In other words, it is a must to have source code management that is developer-
focused (with code reviews, pull requests and automation), yet provides
unified security across the code base, with access controls and common
authentication.

~~~
kontulai
Hi Dmitry!

Thanks for your comment. I fully agree that there are many companies who want
to host the development tools behind-the-firwall, and luckily Deveo can be
hosted on-premises as well as used from the multi-tenant cloud instance.
Actually, our biggest customers use solely the on-premises version, which
scales to thousands of users using clustering and load balancing. The article
tackles the things from the SaaS point of view because more and more companies
are moving to the cloud. I need to clarify that Deveo can be used also behind
the firewall in the future more.

All of the "developer focused" features you mentioned are present in Deveo.
Rhodecode, on the other hand, lacks two fundamental features to support the
daily workflow of developers: Issue tracking and Wikis. These two
functionalities are present in Deveo, GitHub, GitLab and Bitbucket.

If you wish to compare the differences between Deveo and Rhodecode, head on to
[https://deveo.com/trial](https://deveo.com/trial) and see the differences
yourself. I would love to hear what you think after you have actually tested
it.

